# Termite damage found but no termites?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Very possible that was not termites,but carpenter ants.----They eat wet rotting wood---when the moisture goes away so do the ants.

If you have a picture someone will identify the bug that caused it----Google images should give you a picture of 'carpenter ant damage'---Mike---


----------



## bansheex (Apr 5, 2010)

I just tossed the wood so a picture isnt possible. Wish I would have kept it now. It looked clean but about the top 2-3 feet of the 2x4's looked like lasagna noodles before they are cooked. Thats the best I can describe it, but I will look at carpenter ants also, thanks for that tip. I hope its the ants and not termites. The weird thing is they only touched the corner studs and one other stud. The corner studs were untouched at the bottom.


----------



## bansheex (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, many thanks Mike. I googled the carpenter ants and it looks like damage they cause. The wood was thinned out into thin strips like that, and now come to think of it I have a tree 20 feet from the damage. I cut a large dead rotting limb off the tree in the spring and it was infested with carpenter ants, so i'm now thinking it was ants. I am feeling more relief thinking it wasnt termites. While I can't be 100% sure I still feel a lot better. I'm going to look for mud runs tomorrow to be more sure, but the help is appreciated for sure :thumbup:


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Ant damage from last week.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I yanked out some today---leaking patio door----wet wood--half eaten---just carpenter ants---


----------

